
World’s First Open Source Insurance Policy - ckluis
https://www.lemonade.com/policy-two
======
ckluis
Frankly I wish more legal documents included the human (non-lawyer) readable
version.

Clarence Thomas: The law ought to be accessible to the average person, he
argued during an appearance at Harvard.

[https://www.theatlantic.com/national/archive/2013/02/why-
cla...](https://www.theatlantic.com/national/archive/2013/02/why-clarence-
thomas-uses-simple-words-in-his-opinions/273326/)

